# Texas Beekeepers Assn Annual Meeting



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone gonna be there? 

mike


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

No, liked the agenda, but it's a little pricey for me. 

Walt


----------

